

Automatic Proxy Creation in Clojure - alrex021
http://www.brool.com/index.php/snippet-automatic-proxy-creation-in-clojure

======
cema
A great story. I also liked how Emacs helped in being more than a text editor
but a Lisp environment.

Notice also that having a different dialect of lisp in Emacs (elisp) and in
production (clojure) may have given the author the needed push. Had Emacs been
implemented in clojure, or had he used elisp in implementing the project, the
difference between editing the source code and designing the program may have
been blurred. I am not sure if this observation is correct, however; just a
hunch.

